
China Aerospace Science and Technology Co Creates a Mega $21B Dollar Fund - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/05/20/china-aerospace-science-and-technology-creates-a-mega-21-billion-dollar-fund/
======
owens99
IMO that's not a lot of money for aerospace

